# eBike Transport im Flugzeug



## TKBK (29. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein eBike mit auf die Kanaren nehmen und wollte
fragen ob sich schon jemand mit dem Transport rumschlagen musste.
Der Batterie-Pack ist laut Hersteller als Gefahrgut zu deklarieren und
unterliegt wohl besonderen Bestimmungen beim Flug.

Um vorzubeugen, ja, ich habe schon eine Linie angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort.
Der Händler weiss es nicht und sagt, dass jede Airline das unterschiedlich handhabt.

Gruß
tkbk


----------



## grothauu (29. November 2011)

Ich würde das bei der FLuggesellschaft erfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supertrail (29. November 2011)

Hallo!
Las dir das von der Airline schriftlich geben!! Die meisten Mitarbeiter haben keine Ahnung und am Schalter beim Check in kommt dann die Ueberraschung. Wenn es zu aufwaendig ist dann pack das Rad in einen Radkarton(aus einem Radladen) und kleb es zu . Zusaetzlich kannst du verpackungsmaterial um den Akkus machen das man ihn nicht gleich wahrnimmt. ein kurzer blick und die Frage ob noch Luft in den Reifen ist und es kommt jemand und holt den Karton ab. Bei meinem letzten Flug nach Buenos Aires haben die von Lufthansa 150 Euro verlangt. Dafuer habe ich den Karton vollgestopft bis zum geht nicht mehr. Waren 32 Kilo drin ! Warum ist das Fahrrad so schwer? wurde ich gefragt. Es ging aber durch ohne Probleme. 
Viel Glueck!


----------



## TKBK (30. November 2011)

Tja, das wird erstmal gar nicht gehen.
Lithium-Ionen-Akkus sind Gefahrgut und werden nicht transportiert
ab einer gewissen Wh-Zahl. Und die 288Wh des Bosch-Antriebs sind
viel zu hoch, als dass jemand das transportieren würde.

Entsprechende Aussagen habe ich gestern schriftlich von 2 Fluglinien und
vom Luftfahrtbundesamt bekommen.

Eine im verpacken von Gefahrgut geschulte Person muss verpacken,
entsprechende Frachtpapiere ausfüllen und das ganze senden. Am besten schon 3 Tage vorher.
Auf dem Rückweg das gleiche Spiel. Wer dann der jeweiligen Landessprache nicht im Detail mächtig ist wird große Probleme haben.

Gruß
tkbk

@supertrail, das halte ich für gar keine gute Idee. Wenn der Akku brennt und nicht sicher verpackt ist
wird das mit dem kurz mal rechts ran fahren und den ADAC holen schwer werden. Und Lithium Akkus sind schon
öfter mal hochgegangen.


----------



## TKBK (2. Dezember 2011)

Hier die Antwort von German Wings :

Sehr geehrter Herr tkbk,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Mitnahme von Lithium Ionen Akkus nur im Handgepäck erfolgen kann, wenn diese eine Leistung zwischen 100Wh und 160Wh haben. Die Mitnahme der Akkus ist auf zwei Stück begrenzt.

Wir hoffen, wir konnten Ihr Anliegen umfassend bearbeiten und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Germanwings Team


----------



## TKBK (2. Dezember 2011)

Und hier TUI :

Sehr geehrter Herr tkbk,
vielen Dank für Ihre Email.

Gerne haben wir Ihre Anfrage geprüft und müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass wir aus Sicherheitsgründen grundsätzlich keine EBikes befördern.
Es tut uns Leid, dass wir Ihnen keine positivere Nachricht mitteilen können.
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx

TUIfly.com

TUIfly Vermarktungs GmbH
Karl-Wiechert-Allee 23
30625 Hannover
www.tuifly.com


----------

